# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  The birth place of excelent Transportation is in Jamaica

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Traveling to Jamaica?
Looking for a safe, reliable and economical transportation in the western region?
Luxurious Carib Tours is here to meet all your transportation needs.

We Negotiate prices that will fit your budget perfectly.

Contact us luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Visit our website http://www.luxuriouscaribtours.com

----------

